# red headed ash borer



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

At the begining of this year i volunteered to help clean up a t-ball practice field for a friend whos son was playing on the team. mostly just clearing privet hedge and grass cutting, with a couple white oaks that were dying and a couple red oaks that had already been felled.
i delivered most of the wood to family that heats their greenhouse with wood. i kept the crotch pieces to play with on the lathe, and my new/old toy (pioneer 550:smile.

just yesterday i thought i had a "yellow jacket" nest in the yard behind the woodpile... turns out they were beetles upon closer look, and they are mating they are sticking to the white oak pieces it appears, as i have sepperated the wood they migrated to where i moved those pieces. ive been researching these a couple hours today and i believe they are "red headed ash borers" 

from what (little) info ive found they seem to prefer unseasoned, or damaged green wood. im not sure of what to do other than remove the bark...any ideas, should i destroy the wood or let them run their course?


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you have a County forester? Or an Extension office. If so contact them to firm up the ID and get more info. Otherwise I would torch them and the wood to be safe.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I've given up on the county, but I did get in touch with the state office. He said he would research it and call me back...being a state employee, im not holding my breath. If I don't hear from them today, im having a camp fire tonight.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

jaxonquad said:


> I've given up on the county, but I did get in touch with the state office. He said he would research it and call me back...being a state employee, im not holding my breath. If I don't hear from them today, im having a camp fire tonight.


I am very impressed with the Alabama forestry commision! He returned my call (with confirmation) within the hour! So i retract my wise crack at state employees....

for anyone that may encounter them in the future i was advised....
The adult "red headed ash borer" emerges from the infested tree in april, begins mating lays eggs on a "distressed" or dying tree(hardwoods).The eggs hatch, largae burrow into the wood and feed through winter, and the cycle starts over.

in my case the damage is done eggs have been layed, the 2 options he gave me was "process your wood now (kiln that reaches temp high enough to kill all the larvae) or burn it to avoid infestation next year"...which is what i will have to do.

good news is they do not lay eggs on seasoned wood...so im told.

also im not sure how each extension handles this, but he was very interested in documenting this, pics, location, tree species.....etc...


----------

